# Weird sound problem in CoD4!?



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi,

I recently got CoD4 and it works fine except for a weird sound problem:

I am using a 5.1 surround setup ( 4 satellite speakers and a subwoofer with two speakers plugged into it as the "centre" speaker) with the "centre" speakers and woofer i get a weird echo or reverb effect when playing cod4(When sound comes from the woofer or "centre" i hear the sound again a fraction of a second afterwards and it sounds weird, as if it were underwater or it has a "cathedral" effect on it!!) Sorry its kind of hard to explain!!

The other 4 satellite speakers work fine its just the woofer and attached "centre".

Anyone else having this problem?

I have a dell xps 710 with onboard audio(590 sli mobo-SigmaTel High Definition audio) with the latest drivers and BIOS.

Also i only get this problem with CoD4, all my other games sound fine.

Any help is much appreciated!ray:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If the Sub and center speaker use the same jack, make sure its plugged into the black port.
Also have you updated your Audio drivers.
Make sure you have no audio effects active. and check the in-game audio settings. Disable EAX (if cod4 uses it), this can cause some problems for On-board sound.
Adjust the sound quallity in-game.


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply

yes my audio drivers are upto date
I don't think i have any audio effects active, however i cannot see an option to activate or deactivate any!
I have already fiddled with the ingame audio settings but to no avail. Also it doesn't appear that cod4 uses EAX.

Yes my sub and centre use the same jack but it is plugged into the orange socket not black!
setup:
L R: Green
C SUB: Orange
RL RR: Black
SL SL: Grey (I dont have a SL and SR)

Is there any way of changing the jack order? and will this make a difference?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

normally the sub,and center do use the same jack.it would solely depend on the motherboard,and drivers if you could change it.


----------



## ghostya (Mar 26, 2008)

im haveing the same problem with COD4 but im useing a headset and i get the underwater sh## happening and it also happens when i use teamspeak but only if COD4 is running any othe game is fine 

ive tried every codec i can find and it wont sort it out any ideas? coz im lost :?

i know this is an old topic but its the only one i can find anywhere that is the same problem as mine


----------



## HanZie (Sep 7, 2008)

Make sure you have connected the right plugs, the colors don't have to match.
Some motherboards and sound systems use different colors.
You can also check if there is a possibility to change the output of the sub and center (effectively switching them) Maybe that will help.

And last but certainly not least, make sure you set the right setting in-game under option>audio options.
You can also use "Windows Default" if you prefer that and let windows decide.
(If you have windows set to 5.1 it uses 5.1 stereo same etc. etc...


----------

